# Utah 9 Mile Range Creek, Ram Down!!



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

My Dad finally drew his lifelong dream, with 18 points here are the pics and a short story of the hunt.

Hunt video will be up November 27th. Stay Tuned...

Enjoy: http://www.i-videowildlife.com/2013/11/a-lifelong-dream-rocky-mountain-bighorn_22.html

Kelly Cox
www.i-videowildlife.com


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a nice ram. Just think of where he would have been if he wasn't broomed off. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ram, congrats to your Dad !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That's great! Congratulations to your dad.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations to your Dad, looking forward to the video. 18 points/years is sure a lot of waiting.


----------



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for checking out his story!

Kelly


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... Congrats to your pops. That's a Keeper!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

What a trophy!!!


----------

